# Musky catch and release



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Us musky fishermen need your help! The number of muskies that we have been catching at CC have been way down starting late last summer, through fall, winter and now spring. To be honest, we don't really know where they have gone but when 26 muskymen fished CC last Saturday and only get one musky, something is definately wrong. 

I recently was talking to a taxadermis and he told me that a couple of his customers have brought him 2' long muskies to have mounted. A 2' musky is NOT a trophy fish! That fish is probably 2 years old and would have lived 6 to 8 more years and could potentially be 55-60" long. During that time, many people including kids (maybe even yours) could have enjoyed catching it. If only everyone would practice CATCH AND RELEASE. The muskies in CC do not reproduce naturally because the lake levels fluctuate during the spawning season. The muskies are stocked by the state with the help of local musky clubs like the Southwestern Ohio Musky Association (SOMA56.COM) that buy minnows to feed the musky fry until they are 8 to 14" long. We need your help in protecting these fish until the number return to what they were in the past. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! IF YOU CATCH A MUSKY ON CC, PLEASE RELEASE IT! If you want a trophy, take a picture of yourself holding the fish and have a taxadermis make you a replica.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I caught one of the 14" beast on my ultra lite while white bass fishing Friday. released unharmed and healthy, since it was my first one I did take a pic of it.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been catching too many of them this year bass fishing. Already up to three! All fish were released unharmed. This one came last Sunday.










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice ski!! Is that from CC?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes from CC


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice looking " ski " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Ol'Bassman said:


> A 2' musky is NOT a trophy fish! .


Maybe not to you or me, but to some it is. If it was caught legally, then so what?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Mark, cmon. They're just trying to encourage C&R. CC was a great place for trophy fish and still is. Unfortunately many on this site are not the target audience for this message as I believe or hope to believe, that C&R on Muskie is generally practiced. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't get me wrong. (looking back on my previous post, I now see it can be read in a way that I wasn't intending). I'm all for C&R (it's what I do) and I do believe that it plays a vital role in the future of the musky fishery here in the state. I understand where OlBassman is coming from. We all want to see our local fisheries perform to the best of their abilities. I just don't see the need for one person to say that a fish that someone else caught is not a trophy (this relates to fishing in general, not just muskies), when it may be just that to the person who caught it. For someone to take a fish/animal to the taxidermist and pay to have it mounted, it obviously has some sort of sentimental value. For all we know, the fish at the taxidermist was some child's first fish and the kid wanted to put it on the wall because daddy has a bunch of fish mounted. Now if the taxidermist was saying that dozens and dozens of 2 ft ski's were being brought in, then there might be an argument. As long as the majority of muskie fishermen practice catch and release and are legal, I just do not see what is wrong with a fish being removed every now and again? (it is a put and take fishery after all). IMO, (and this is just my opinion) more muskies are lost to disease, predation, starvation, etc than the occasional fish that ends up on someone's wall.

As for skin mounts vs replicas......not touching that with a 10 foot pole...to each his own.

On a side note, is there any possibility that the cold front that came thru over the weekend had any effect on the fishing you guys had on Saturday?


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I understand and agree that a person has the right to do what they want with any legal fish, even a 24" muskie. I think the original post was just to educate on how big muskies actually get. Our club does several shows a year where we have a booth with a 48" muskie in it and you would be suprised at how many people look at that and say, I never knew they got that big or those are in Caesar Creek. So if you don't know that they get 50"s, 24 seems like a big fish. 

Another example was a friend of mine that I hadn't seen in years, I ran into at a class reunion and we started talking about fishing. He is a big bass guy and was telling me about catching his first muskie at CC while bass fishing. I think it was a 35"er and he was so excited about it that he kept it and put it on the wall. Well as time passed and he learned more about muskies and since caught a couple larger ones, his comment was; If I knew then what I know now about muskies, I would have never killed that fish. He also said he feels a little silly that it is on the wall next to his bass which are of real trophy size.

The point being, we are not trying to bash people for keeping a fish just trying to educate them so they don't feel like my friend some day. I really don't think there is a harvest problem at CC but it never hurts to have a discussion that may educate someone.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya muskieluv!!! Those are some very valid points you brought up. I am well aware that muskie get 50"+. A few years ago, I was fortunate enough to put my hands on a muskie that would have been a new state record if caught on hook and line (we were electroshocking). It was 64 3/4 inches long.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

To add to what has already been said, I think some education on proper handling of muskie could help also. I am far from an expert on muskie but I do know they stress real easily and often dont recover from rough handling. This is especially true in the warmer months with lower dissolved oxygen levels in the water. I heard of several dead muskie late last summer in CC that were a result of not being handled or revived properly. It is my opinion that during these periods of the year, they should not be targeted at all. I understand they can be an un intentional by catch but when it happens it would help if people would take the extra time to be gentle with them, don't take them out of the water, etc. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

You should come to Clearfork sometime. People keep 2-3 of them (earlier in the year, not so much now), mount low 30" fish, etc. One guy has mounted FIVE muskie this year, largest being 37 or 38". Now he may very well have been BS'ing us, but I have no reason to not believe him. Seriously? Why? The guy even said he has seen 50" fish come from there, so why mount a "dink" in comparison?

Catches are way down from what I've been told, my friend and I have been skunked the last six trips. Weather to blame? Water temp? Lures? Us? Others? Who can say. I just know that a lot more people are fishing for them and it *seems* most of highly uneducated.


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

What lake did that 64 incher come from cc?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I wouldn't know what to do with a 64.5" fish. I too am curious on where this was shocked from. Pm me if you want. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I hear ya muskieluv!!! Those are some very valid points you brought up. I am well aware that muskie get 50"+. A few years ago, I was fortunate enough to put my hands on a muskie that would have been a new state record if caught on hook and line (we were electroshocking). It was 64 3/4 inches long.


In OHIO??????


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

can you imagine all the buzzards the name of that lake would draw? lol


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

why can't you keep the muskies


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

trailbreaker said:


> why can't you keep the muskies


Your allowed to keep 1 Muskie and unfortunately there isn't a size limit. Muskies aren't very successful reproducers in Ohio's resivoirs and as a result they have to be stocked every year in order to maintain populations. They are the top of the food chain and their population density is pretty low. If everyone fishing for them at Caesars kept one each year, it would really put a hurting on the numbers in the lake. Improper handling of muskies by uneducated folks will also lead to mortality of the fish - particularly during the warm water periods.

If your looking for table fair, you'll probably starve to death if your targeting muskies. There are way better tasting and much easier fish to catch than muskie.


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

You can keep them. Now with that being said they are not the best eating fish, at least the big ones. They are truely a renewable or recycleable resource or game fish if released for someone else to maybe catch and enjoy just like you did, figureatively speaking.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

someone told me they catch them off the north pool boat launch on the docks


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Jakobie7 said:


> What lake did that 64 incher come from cc?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Did not come from a lake. Came from a river


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

yakfish said:


> In OHIO??????


Yes in Ohio


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

And I will add, the fish was released and could feasably still be swimming around :B:B:B


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

i_shock_em said:


> don't get me wrong. (looking back on my previous post, i now see it can be read in a way that i wasn't intending). I'm all for c&r (it's what i do) and i do believe that it plays a vital role in the future of the musky fishery here in the state. I understand where olbassman is coming from. We all want to see our local fisheries perform to the best of their abilities. I just don't see the need for one person to say that a fish that someone else caught is not a trophy (this relates to fishing in general, not just muskies), when it may be just that to the person who caught it. For someone to take a fish/animal to the taxidermist and pay to have it mounted, it obviously has some sort of sentimental value. For all we know, the fish at the taxidermist was some child's first fish and the kid wanted to put it on the wall because daddy has a bunch of fish mounted. Now if the taxidermist was saying that dozens and dozens of 2 ft ski's were being brought in, then there might be an argument. As long as the majority of muskie fishermen practice catch and release and are legal, i just do not see what is wrong with a fish being removed every now and again? (it is a put and take fishery after all). Imo, (and this is just my opinion) more muskies are lost to disease, predation, starvation, etc than the occasional fish that ends up on someone's wall.
> 
> As for skin mounts vs replicas......not touching that with a 10 foot pole...to each his own.
> 
> On a side note, is there any possibility that the cold front that came thru over the weekend had any effect on the fishing you guys had on saturday?



well said!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Straight to the bank with'm!!! They're eatin' all mah sawwwguhs.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice catch and release on the Musky!I believe the main reason we didn't catch much last Sat.is because we were not fishing for Bass.Although one fellow caught an 7-8lb.Largemouth.We need a minimum size for the Muskies so everybody stops taking home the little ones.I think 40" would be a good start.I don't know the price but the Muskies they put in C.C.are not cheap.Should let 'um grow up before taking them home if that's your desire.Don't know if Muskies are eating all the Saugeyes,I doubt it.



Roscoe


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

One source of live game fish. Prices do not include delivery.

http://www.trophygamefishinc.com/index.php/price-list/


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They smell and their big teeth scare me.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I done seen it with my own eyes. Gnashin' around out there with them teeth, snappin' up all the crappies. Ain't seen a duck in ages. Used to throw a ball in the water for my dog to chase. 


I should've known better.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fallen513,

Enough already!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

to bad theirs not a like or dislike button


----------



## BuckCzar (Mar 28, 2012)

Why is it that Musky are stocked and do well but not Northern Pike? Strange that you can still catch a few pike in the rivers around Ohio, but seems no population to speak of in any of the lakes in SW or NW Ohio. Anyone know why?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Us musky fishermen need your help! The number of muskies that we have been catching at CC have been way down starting late last summer, through fall, winter and now spring. To be honest, we don't really know where they have gone but when 26 muskymen fished CC last Saturday and only get one musky, something is definately wrong.
> 
> I recently was talking to a taxadermis and he told me that a couple of his customers have brought him 2' long muskies to have mounted. A 2' musky is NOT a trophy fish! That fish is probably 2 years old and would have lived 6 to 8 more years and could potentially be 55-60" long. During that time, many people including kids (maybe even yours) could have enjoyed catching it. If only everyone would practice CATCH AND RELEASE. The muskies in CC do not reproduce naturally because the lake levels fluctuate during the spawning season. The muskies are stocked by the state with the help of local musky clubs like the Southwestern Ohio Musky Association (SOMA56.COM) that buy minnows to feed the musky fry until they are 8 to 14" long. We need your help in protecting these fish until the number return to what they were in the past. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! IF YOU CATCH A MUSKY ON CC, PLEASE RELEASE IT! If you want a trophy, take a picture of yourself holding the fish and have a taxadermis make you a replica.


ZERO LIMIT; CATCH AND RELEASE ALL FISH. i,ved never caught one, and if i did ,i would c and r it to the best of my ability. but i wish they,ed NEVER started the musky program at east fork lake.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

BuckCzar said:


> Why is it that Musky are stocked and do well but not Northern Pike? Strange that you can still catch a few pike in the rivers around Ohio, but seems no population to speak of in any of the lakes in SW or NW Ohio. Anyone know why?


Most lakes in SW & NW Ohio get to warm for Pike to survive during the summer. Upper lethal temperature for northern pike is reported to be 27° C (80° F). Musky can tolerate warmer waters.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> I done seen it with my own eyes. Gnashin' around out there with them teeth, snappin' up all the crappies. Ain't seen a duck in ages. Used to throw a ball in the water for my dog to chase.
> 
> 
> I should've known better.


This should get some kind of award for funniest post of the year and it's only april


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Nice catch and release on the Musky!I believe the main reason we didn't catch much last Sat.is because we were not fishing for Bass.Although one fellow caught an 7-8lb.Largemouth.We need a minimum size for the Muskies so everybody stops taking home the little ones.*I think 40" would be a good start*.I don't know the price but the Muskies they put in C.C.are not cheap.Should let 'um grow up before taking them home if that's your desire.Don't know if Muskies are eating all the Saugeyes,I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I'd wholeheartedly support that.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

> I think 40" would be a good start


45" might be better but 40" would be a good start


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Straight to the bank with'm!!! They're eatin' all mah sawwwguhs.





fallen513 said:


> They smell and their big teeth scare me.





fallen513 said:


> I done seen it with my own eyes. Gnashin' around out there with them teeth, snappin' up all the crappies. Ain't seen a duck in ages. Used to throw a ball in the water for my dog to chase.
> 
> 
> I should've known better.


Crappiedude.......this wasn't me lol......I don't have an alter ego......fallen513 you hilarious


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jeepguyjames said:


> Crappiedude.......this wasn't me lol......I don't have an alter ego......fallen513 you hilarious


I was waiting to see you post something about the "stinking musky" 

I got to admit it's a fish I'm indifferent about. I used to fish for them at Cowan years ago. My best day I caught 7 and lost 4. Biggest was just over 34" I do know one thing they don't handle the stress of being caught in summer very well. I think that what turned me away from fishing for them...that and the smell. My God, I had to leave my boat down the street for a few days after catching one.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I hear ya muskieluv!!! Those are some very valid points you brought up. I am well aware that muskie get 50"+. A few years ago, I was fortunate enough to put my hands on a muskie that would have been a new state record if caught on hook and line (we were electroshocking). It was 64 3/4 inches long.


Were talkin world record musky at 64 3/4 inches. Current world record musky was 64 1/2 inches long. 

Ohio's record musky was just over 50 inches long and 55 plus lbs


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes at 64 and 3/4 inches that Muskie would be a close if not beat the world record. And the guy said that it came from a river. The only rivers I know that have muskies in them are the grand river and maybe the Ohio river. It sounds fishy to me 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassdoode (Apr 8, 2012)

There are big muskies in the Ohio.. just very rare to see one. And it Burns me to see anyone kill a trophy fish of any kind. Let someone else catch them!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Jakobie7 said:


> Yes at 64 and 3/4 inches that Muskie would be a close if not beat the world record. And the guy said that it came from a river. The only rivers I know that have muskies in them are the grand river and maybe the Ohio river. It sounds fishy to me
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Never even knew what the world record was. Would be cool if it beat it. Definately came from a river in Ohio. Not gonna say where due to the fact that it would become flooded with fishermen (And I don't even fish for musky). It can sound as fishy as one would like. Doesn't matter to me. I have nothing to prove. It's not like I caught the thing.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

bassdoode said:


> There are big muskies in the Ohio.. just very rare to see one. And it Burns me to see anyone kill a trophy fish of any kind. Let someone else catch them!


13 fish that were 50 inches or greater boated in Ohio last year with 54.5 inches being the largest reported to the Musky angler log. Could have been more 13 were reported. The 54.5 came from Piedmont Lake which is the same lake that holds the state record now, and at one time held the state record for flat head catfish as well as the state record musky. 

I agree doode turn them big fish loose, but if I catch a 64 inch fish in Ohio I think it's going for a ride and I've never kept a musky and yes I've caught some pretty big un's


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I have nothing to prove. It's not like I caught the thing.


Funny how this guy is going to call you out about a fish you "electroshocked" up. (Similar to some individuals calling me out about a picture of a dead musky last year.) When I worked for the DOW we had to deal with the same ship everyday. Case in point: Clendening Bass Fishing Association crying about no bass in the lake. A couple boats were allowed to follow us while we surveyed for something else. We arrive at the first transect, as we passed a large blow down, up floats a 20+" bass and a few small one's. Similar story all night long. No bass in that lake. Unfortunately, that's not what we were looking for. YOY saugeye survival, which was a dud!

Back to the topic. We lost a ton of musky from Alum last spring with all the rain. Didn't you guys have flooding as well?


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't plan on catching one and if I did it's going back in, but I'm curious to know if musky taste like pike???


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Muskarp said:


> Back to the topic. We lost a ton of musky from Alum last spring with all the rain. Didn't you guys have flooding as well?




We had flooding last year just like everyone else , but our water release is much different then Alum's. I myself am not worried about the muskies at Caesar's. other then the short stockings we have gotten over the last two years


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Mason52 said:


> I myself am not worried about the muskies at Caesar's.


That's good. From what I've gathered on this site I think you know a bit about the musky in CC.


----------

